# All Dressed Up



## Elf Mommy (May 29, 2011)

We do a lot of costume contests at Rabbits Online, but sometimes your rabbit is intentionally or unintentionally in an outfit and you just HAVE to snap a photo!

If so, here is the place to share those photos!


----------



## Cozybunny (May 31, 2011)

Do wings count? lol


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 31, 2011)

Awwwwwe look at Cozy!!!!

ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2011)

This is the other photo I wanted for a caption contest.  I love it! Sorry about the blank message!


----------



## Yield (May 31, 2011)

Solara with a sweater.. she loved it! *sarcasm* XD




XD


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2011)

Very cute! Should definitely keep the sweater around for our Christmas Photo Contest!


----------



## Cozybunny (May 31, 2011)

Oh goodness!! That pic of Solara is sooo sooo cute!!!!


----------



## hippity18 (Jul 26, 2011)

great pictures! high five guys!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 26, 2011)

Outfits from Auntie Susan










I couldn't resist the bows while I was torturing them hehehe


----------



## Ashleighh (Aug 6, 2011)

Heres Lola in her christmas costume! 

@Elf Mommy 

I think Lola looks more like your baby then mine in this Ã©lf' costume hehe.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 7, 2011)

Brandy I just saw these ADORABLE.

Susan


----------



## KiwisMom (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Aug 26, 2011)

I wanna know how you all get clothes on your rabbits... My boy would not have it.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 29, 2011)

Indiana Bunns has to be washed once a week due to a peeing issue. The diaper keeps him clean, the jammies keep him warm. The absolute cuteness he just can't help himself.


----------

